

Ask HN: How to reclaim domain when caught between Yahoo and Melbourne IT? - pierreminik

Regretfully I used Yahoo Small Business to renew my domain name last time it was about to expire. I used a @yahoo.com email which I only signed up for for this.<p>Today I visit my site and see that it redirects me to an australian company called Melbourne IT telling me that my domain has expired.<p>I check my whois records and see that I used an old phonenumber and phone to register it which is why I didn&#x27;t get a expiry notice. Stupid me, my bad! :(<p>I tried to renew it with Melbourne IT but I can&#x27;t as I didn&#x27;t directly host it with them.<p>Here comes the tricky part... Yahoo Small Business control panel claims I have no domains with them so I can&#x27;t renew it. I try to find their support number to call them but they don&#x27;t allow email nor phone support for &quot;non-customers&quot;?!<p>As I&#x27;m quite desperate to reclaim and renew my domain, does anyone here have an idea how I could do this?<p>I have posted on Melbourne IT&#x27;s &quot;24&#x2F;7 support&quot; which seems to be a community forum.
======
pierreminik
I have tried tweeting to @YSmallBizCare and I really hope they have a
solution...

------
pierreminik
Does anyone know Yahoo Small Business' support phonenumber?

